# estar malament



## gvergara

Hola:

He vist aquesta oració i no deixa de cridar la meva atenció l'ús d'un adverb després d'un verb copulatiu com ara _estar_. He cercat la paraula _malament _en el diccionari per a verificar a quines categories gramaticals pertany, però només és un adverb, no pas un adjectiu. A més, he vist un altre exemple semblant: _Tenia la grip i es trobava malament_. M'ho podrieu explicar? Gràcies per endavant

Gonzalo


----------



## Agró

On és el problema? No veig per què no hi hauria d'aparèixer el verb "estar" amb un adverbi. En castellà tenim la mateixa construcció:

estar mal/bien


----------



## gvergara

Agró said:


> On és el problema? No veig per què no hi hauria d'aparèixer el verb "estar" amb un adverbi. En castellà tenim la mateixa construcció:
> 
> estar mal/bien


 No m'en havia adonat. De qualsevol manera, vai cercar la paraula _mal_ en un diccionari i diu que, en castellà, aquesta paraula pot ser adjetiu o adverb, el que explicaria el seu ús després d'un verb copulatiu, però em sembla que en català (almenys segons els diccionaris que he consultat) és solament un adverb. A més, per què no s'ha fet servir _mal_ en compte de _malament_?

Gonzalo


----------



## ursu-lab

Els adjectius seguit del sufix -ment es converteixen en adverbs, com en castellà, en italià i totes les llengües romàniques.


----------



## oxk

gvergara said:


> No m'en havia adonat. De qualsevol manera, vai cercar la paraula _mal_ en un diccionari i diu que, en castellà, aquesta paraula pot ser adjetiu o adverb, el que explicaria el seu ús després d'un verb copulatiu, però em sembla que en català (almenys segons els diccionaris que he consultat) és solament un adverb. A més, per què no s'ha fet servir _mal_ en compte de _malament_?
> 
> Gonzalo



Hola Gonzalo. Pel que tu mateix has dit, malament és només un adverbi: 
_Es trobaba malament
Va fer l'exercici malament
_
Mal, en canvi, pot ser un adverbi, un adjectiu o un nom. 

Quan va davant d'un nom, és un adjectiu:
_És una mala persona
Va ser una mala decissió_
És totalment incorrecte dir _És una persona mala/va ser una decissió mala_perquè mal/mala sempre va DAVANT, mai darrere. Si intentes posar-ho darrere es transforma a "dolent/dolenta" (un altre adjectiu); _És una persona dolenta/va ser una decissió dolenta_

Quan va DAVANT d'un verb es un adverbi:
_Un exercici mal fet_
DARRERE del verb, "mal" és incorrecte, i s'utilitza malament:
_Un exercici fet malament_

I finalment pot ser un nom, que és l'únic cas en què pot anar derrere. Aquest es traduïria directament al castellà com "daño":
_S'ha fet mal_
A més, "mala" no existeix quan és un nom.

Resumint, mal/mala sempre davant quan és adjectiu o adverbi. Si ho poses darrere es transforma en dolent/a i malament, respectivament.

Espero haver resolt els teus dubtes i segueix aprenent català, Gonzalo. Fins la propera.


----------



## viviana jones

Molt bona la teva explicació OXK. 
La pregunta no era meva, però t'agraeixo la iinformació.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Crec que el dubte del Gvergara pot sorgir pel fet que després dels verb "ser" i "estar" hi podem trobar adjectius, però en canvi, no hi solem trobar "adverbis"

està cansat, és vermell, és ràpid, és incorrecte, és probable
* està ràpidament, és incorrectement, és probablement

Llavors, com és que "està malament" sí que és gramatical?


----------



## viviana jones

Crec que és un cas especial, a l'igual que en castellà ( com molt bé ha assenyalat Agró, una mica més amunt), que es diu: 
Está bien/ está mal.
I per això mateix, molts estrangers diuen "Es bien" o "Es mal".


----------



## gvergara

viviana jones said:


> Crec que és un cas especial, a l'igual que en castellà ( com molt bé ha assenyalat Agró, una mica més amunt), que es diu:
> Está bien/ está mal.
> I per això mateix, molts estrangers diuen "Es bien" o "Es mal".


Això és el que necessitava saber. Moltes gràcies

Gonzalo


----------



## scorpio1984

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> He vist aquesta oració i no deixa de cridar la meva atenció l'ús d'un adverb després d'un verb copulatiu com ara _estar_. He cercat la paraula _malament _en el diccionari per a verificar a quines categories gramaticals pertany, però només és un adverb, no pas un adjectiu. A més, he vist un altre exemple semblant: _Tenia la grip i es trobava malament_. M'ho podrieu explicar? Gràcies per endavant
> 
> Gonzalo


 
Atenció a tots!!!!! Em sembla que tots plegats us heu confòs, perquè la paraula malament no estar després d'un verb copulatiu. Els verbs copulatius son "ser,estar i semblar", i en aquesta frase el verb es "trobar-se":

_ i es trobava malament  _(Tot el que està subratllat es el verb.


----------



## viviana jones

Tot i que a l'exemple del Gonzalo hi digui "es trobava malament", això no invalida les explicacions anteriors sobre l'ús de "*malament*" amb el verb "*estar*", ja que en català - com en castellà- es pot dir:
Això* està malament.*
Avui *estic malament*.

A més, el títol del post, ho deixa molt clar: "*estar malamen*t", tot i que després afeigeixi l'exemple de "es trobava malament".


----------



## scorpio1984

viviana jones said:


> Tot i que a l'exemple del Gonzalo hi digui "es trobava malament", això no invalida les explicacions anteriors sobre l'ús de "*malament*" amb el verb "*estar*", ja que en català - com en castellà- es pot dir:
> Això* està malament.*
> Avui *estic malament*.
> 
> A més, el títol del post, ho deixa molt clar: "*estar malamen*t", tot i que després afeigeixi l'exemple de "es trobava malament".


 

ja, d'acord, però jo ho he dit perquè ell parlava d'aquella frase en concret, per això he volgut subratllar que no es copulatiu en aquell cas, perquè ho tingui clar, que no confongui dos tipus de verbs diferents: un reflexiu i un copulatiu. M'entens?


----------

